# tax



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

If we were to rent a house in England and live in Cyprus will we have to pay tax on our earning from work in Cyprus been told that we do because still got redincey in England... i understand we will have to pay tax on rent from property in England but not earning from Cyprus... hope u can help ...Angie xx


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, if you were resident in Cyprus, you will be able to get your rent gross in Cyprus, provide you register with HMRC with a NON Resident Landlord Scheme HM Revenue & Customs: The Non-Resident Landlords (NRL) Scheme
If you are resident in the UK, and work in Cyprus, then i think you will have to go by the double taxation agreement, meaning that your country of residence takes priority on your income worldwide. I think registering in Cyprus as your tax domicile may work out better for you, but you have to spend at least 183 days in Cyprus. If you couldgive us more information, i am sure people here will have the answers.


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks toxan... what i ment to say was were moving to cyprus to live and renting our home in England out to tenants, was told because have not given up all ties in England we will be taxed on earning from Cyprus...Angie xx


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

If you are tax resident in Cyprus, you wil pay tax in Cyprus. If you opt for the Non Resident Landlord scheme, you will receive your income from your rental gross, and with the double tax agreement in place, you will not have to pay tax twice. You have to make some decisions where you will be tax resident to take advantage of your situation.


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Toxan said:


> If you are tax resident in Cyprus, you wil pay tax in Cyprus. If you opt for the Non Resident Landlord scheme, you will receive your income from your rental gross, and with the double tax agreement in place, you will not have to pay tax twice. You have to make some decisions where you will be tax resident to take advantage of your situation.


Thank you so much for that just been on site some very useful info.... thanks again Angie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

.
As a resident in Cyprus you can opt to register to pay tax here and not the UK.
You will need to fill in tax returns and include any income from the UK on them as well as your earnings here.
You must remember to deregister for tax tax in the UK.


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> .
> As a resident in Cyprus you can opt to register to pay tax here and not the UK.
> You will need to fill in tax returns and include any income from the UK on them as well as your earnings here.
> You must remember to deregister for tax tax in the UK.


Thanks for that xx


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Monkey,
If you're affairs are going to be complicated when you get over here it is worth having a chat with a tax adviser. 
If your circumstances are fairly straight foward then don't panic too much.
What toxan and veronica say is all sound.


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

monkey hanger said:


> If we were to rent a house in England and live in Cyprus will we have to pay tax on our earning from work in Cyprus been told that we do because still got redincey in England... i understand we will have to pay tax on rent from property in England but not earning from Cyprus... hope u can help ...Angie xx


I think you should double check this: our UK accountant said we would have to pay UK tax (at least for some years) if we rented our UK house out and moved to Cyprus

Good Luck MrB


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm with Toxan.
I filled out the NRL1 to get my rental income paid gross.
Keep tabs on your letting agent though! The UK house is in Mrs Dorsetfam's name, but the letting agent initially wanted to pay it net until they had a NRL1 from Mr Dorsetfam too. :nono:


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

dorsetfam said:


> I'm with Toxan.
> I filled out the NRL1 to get my rental income paid gross.
> Keep tabs on your letting agent though! The UK house is in Mrs Dorsetfam's name, but the letting agent initially wanted to pay it net until they had a NRL1 from Mr Dorsetfam too. :nono:


Thanks for all your replys xx


----------

